# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  caculating method of A constant and power of intraocular lens in manfacturing lab

## hafiz

hi,
what is the mannual method of calculating formula of intraocular lens power and A constant.


confused

----------


## Dave Nelson

Try your question on the general discussion forum, or ophthalmic optics. I don't think there is any reliable method that does not use an A scan and k readings.

----------

